# Here's 3 of my  Whizzers



## Thurman (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been collecting Whizzers and parts for 35 years or so. I love their clean lines and various models.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 28, 2017)

Gotta get that cycletruck on the road!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 1, 2017)

Thurman said:


> I've been collecting Whizzers and parts for 35 years or so. I love their clean lines and various models.




Very nice!! I really like the orange one!


----------



## Thurman (Mar 1, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Gotta get that cycletruck on the road!



Hey baird, It was supposed to be on the road last summer, but I got busier with retirement. Maybe this summer. The main problem is that I have no place to park it once it's off the shelf. But I'm working on that also. Maybe another shed.


----------



## Thurman (Mar 1, 2017)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Very nice!! I really like the orange one!



Thanks, it's my favorite also until I get the cycletruck going. The Roadmaster has a 300 engine and I have an automatic to put on it.


----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

Picked this one up recently.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2017)

Kool stuff there....


----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

The owner is retiring from the Whizzer world. I couldn't resist since it was in driving range for pickup. It's 100% custom and very fast.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 4, 2017)

Thurman said:


> I've been collecting Whizzers and parts for 35 years or so. I love their clean lines and various models.



I really like the blue prewar DX whizzer. I am building one very similar to that bike. Your bike will be my desktop background for a while. Again, great looking bike.


----------



## Thurman (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you, it will soon have an automatic clutch and be more fun to ride in traffic.


----------

